# canon eos 450 OR canon 40d



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

HI currently looking to get either a *canon 450 with EF-S 18-55mm IS f/3.5-5.6 lens *
or the *canon 40d with EF-S 17-55 Is lens*
Other than the 450 having 12.1 mps & 3.5fps against the 40 having 10.1 mps & 6.5 fps & the obvious price difference what other real world differences would I find bearing in mind I am NOT a pro just someone looking to upgrade from an old slr & a point & shoot casio exilim EX-Z1000.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The biggest difference is not in the bodies but the lenses, yes the 40 d has less megapixels (which in the real world make no difference at all) but on every other count it is a superior machine to the 450D.

The 17-55 IS and the 18-55 are in completely different leagues, the 17-55 is designed for digital cameras only (i.e. won't work with 35mm film or full frame digital) which is why it is not called an "L" lens. However in terms if image and build quality it is considered by many to easily be good enough to be considered "L" glass (just canon won't call it that).

In the real world for a beginner though the two setups will serve you well, it is only when you start to become competent you would really see the beenfit of the 40D setup over the 450D


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you aware that if you make your purchase today, you'll be eligible for a £100 rebate on the 40D?


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

^^^ I am thanks, but one place will sell them both without the need too claim & at a VERY good price ,also apparently not grey imports.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I would go for the 40D, the smaller sensel pitch and therefore bigger pixels would be better at capturing light. In plain English, this means that the 40D will produce better image quality, which is what you want, the pixel count beyond 10Megapixels only makes a difference if you print very big, the price you pay for your big prints, is lesser Image quality (wow factor) and increased noise at high ISO.
Also the 40D is built to last, has 6 Frames per second which will allow you to capture those tricky moments, and at the moment you get £100 back... AFAIC the 40D wins this toss by a large margin.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Eventually went for the canon 40d with 17-85 lens & a 70-300 lens,don't do things by halves :lol: now looking out for an A3 printer,any thoughts please?,would really like 1 that takes compatables or I can get a CISS for it(goes against the grain really but SWMBO will want sqizzillions of pics of granddaughter) but not over £500 ish,HP will not be entertained! they can shove their printers where the don't shine


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> ^^^ I am thanks, but one place will sell them both without the need too claim & at a VERY good price ,also apparently not grey imports.


Do you mind me asking where from and is that where you ended up getting yours from ? PM if preferred. Many thanks


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Canon are pretty good and i'm sure a few people will recommend them, however for me i would suggest the Epson R1900. Superb piece of kit and well within budget. @ £329

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/product.php?sku=069389&camp_id=pricerunner

If you want to spend a bit more and go for even better quality prints then the R2400 : £440 is an amazing printer, however to a newbie amateur's eye i very much doubt you'll be able to appreciate the difference (even to someone like myself who has quite a keen eye and even pro photographers the difference is negligible) in quality so it is probably wasting £100+ that could go towards ink and paper!

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...fedcflgceggdhhmdgmk.0&page=Product&sku=407564


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

From a practical point of view, go for an Epson, it has better support when it comes to colour management.
Most paper manufacturers out there supply you with a plethora of ICC profiles for different Epson printers.
I own a Canon Prixma pro 9500, and although is a wonderful printer, my paper choices has been seriously restricted, to the point that I needed to invest in one of these.
If you can stretch your budget a little go for this one. Hope this helps.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

^^^ had a look @ the epson 2880 but some reviewers say that it's a bit of a pain having to switch the blacks about.
@ Beancounter I actually didn't buy from them in the end as I got a high street retailer to do a price match plus 10 per cent difference ---- RESULT :thumb:

Currently running an HP photosmart 475 & an HP photosmart 7960 (never again far to much trouble with them  & inks still fortunes to buy) & a canon Pixma 8500 but not sure which way to go on the A3 side


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

surgemaster;[email protected] Beancounter I actually didn't buy from them in the end as I got a high street retailer to do a price match plus 10 per cent difference ---- RESULT :thumb:[/quote said:


> Thanks mate, have been looking at the 40D myself and like you say, some of the high street resellers seem to be very keen to do a deal ......did someone mention the credit crunch


----------

